
Social Anxiety Tips from a Navy Seal [video] - rgoulter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwtPA-07NnU
======
ntw1103
I found this interesting. I have deal with social anxiety, and the tips he
gives are very valid. Below is my summary.

Two rules to get through social events.

1\. No situation that he can't get himself out of.

2\. Find things that help with self confidence.

6 things to help follow those rules.

1\. Take your own car. He didn't do uber,taxi,uber, or friends. - he isn't
stuck.

2\. Always rent a hotel, instead of staying with someone. Provides an
escape/safeplace.

3\. Code words/phrases. To friends, or Significant others. This allows to to
let others know they need to leave, and they might even provide the exit.

4\. Don't feel like you have to talk all the time.

5\. Drinking - He doesn't drink anything Hard. being hammered makes things
worse.

6\. Get some therapy. He went to therapy, it helped tremendously. It isn't
just about you, but it can help you understand other people, and what they are
thinking.

